# lost in rome



## Swedegirl (May 15, 2010)

Sometimes universe throws me in a spin so fast that i hardly have any idea of where i am,what I am supposed to do and how to do what I am supposed to.
This moment in time definitely qualifies as one of those in my book of life.

Up until Christmas I thought that my family was to relocate to France in spring,then I found out that we are relocating to Rome.

So far so good, bought an italian language program and we decided that kidlet and I would stay in Tunis and finish the school year and the man of the house would go ahead to Rome in march. 
Now,the week after our very practical plan.....Tunisia decided to revolt the regime.
Quiet and peaceful at first,but it escalated to a full blown coupe to overthrow the government.
Which led to me and kidlet having to flee the country on one of the last planes going out before the whole country fell in to mayhem.

The only destination available was Rome,so here we are now since friday.
Of course we were planning on going back on wednesday,since peace were suppose to be installed immediately.
After a very worrying weekend where some of my friends houses got looted,ours almost, and burning buildings,shootings and killings everywhere I realize that there is no way that we can go back to Tunis.For a very long time.

So today I am working on plan B,which is to:
A. Admit and deal with that we've been in a state of total fear and chock the whole weekend,not knowing if my husband and my friends would survive,and if we would have anything left of our household goods.
B.  Enroll my daughter in school .
C. Find an apartment to rent near the school until march.
D.Take weekend trips to my daughters best friends,that has been evacuated today,or will be in the next few days.Just so that she gets a chance to say good bye and stay in touch.
E. Eat lots of ice cream,brushetta and gnocchi.Enjoy museums,the movies and walks around town.
And finally:Let go of my need for most of my belongings,for I might never see them again.
Be mindful and grateful for all that I am given, savor every moment and every meeting without taking anything for granted or trying to hold on to it.
Make sure not to postpone a visit with friends and places,for I will never know when it is to late to do so.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Unless one has gone through a similar experience it is hard for anyone to understand how this affects people, we can only imagine. So sorry for your 'loss', yes it is the same as any bereavement, and you must feel totally lost. You seem to be doing your best to recover from this very sudden and traumatic event. Most material things can be replaced, but I imagine it is the sentimental items left behind that you grieve for. The internet/facebook etc., is a wonderful thing which will help you contact people you miss, It may even be possible for someone to go to your house when it is safe to do so to collect special things as these will be of no use to anyone but yourself. Keep distracting yourself, Rome is a wonderful place to do that, I do not know if you are religious, but St. Peter's Basilica is a wonderful place to reflect on life, there will be quiet spots somewhere. If you can, find someone who you can talk to, distraction is fine, but if you bottle things up trying to put a brave face on it will take longer for you to 'heal' and recover. You sound like a very brave strong person. I wish you and your family well. regarding language skills, in Rome most people do speak english which is a huge help, so try not to put extra stress on yourself the language skills will improve as time goes on.


----------



## Swedegirl (May 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for your kind and supportive words,bunty.
It feels like me and the daughter have found our feet a little bit.

I used to have such resistance to use social medias like facebook,but I have to say that it has been very useful in this situation.
Both as a way to communicate what is happening and where, and put together contacts for friends over there that needed emergency help,and for all of us that got spread all over the world to connect to reassure us that we are all safe.
And most important,by sharing our experiences with friends that goes through the exact same thing is tremendously healing.

Things has (maybe temporarily) improved and calmed down a bit in Tunis as well,so husband has managed to move back to the house,(unlooted thankfully)and are trying to ship our things out of the country.
I hope it works,but if need be I'll settle for him coming out of this experience safe and sound.

And you are right,Rome is such a good town for distractions,if only I can get the hang of the transport system so we don't have to walk so much ever day 

all in all.....we are quite okay,besides for an acute need of affordable accommodation, underwear and socks.
The last two needs will be solved tomorrow since the kidlet have decided that we have to go to Europes largest shopping center tomorrow(largest according to the receptionist at the hotel,don't know if it is actually true,but I am not the one to tell my daughter that!)


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Swedegirl said:


> Thank you so much for your kind and supportive words,bunty.
> It feels like me and the daughter have found our feet a little bit.
> 
> I used to have such resistance to use social medias like facebook,but I have to say that it has been very useful in this situation.
> ...


So pleased to hear that you are more settled, and the situation in Tunis, it is amazing what we take for granted like socks and underwear! I found the bus's too confusing, and now favour the metro, it only cost 1 euro for an hour (I think) and takes you very close to all main parts of Rome. I hope you manage to find suitable accomodation soon, will you get help from the Italian authorities with that? There are a lot of older cheaper and good quality houses in the Abruzzo region, but not a lot of people speak english, but you sound as though you are up for the challenge!


----------

